# quan tengués la certesa que els seus parents l'oblidaven



## QBlock

Hola a tots
,  
Estic llegint un llibre de na Maria de la Pau Janer i apareix una frase que no acab d'entendre.

"Li enviaria una carta, quan tengués la certesa que els seus parents l'*oblidaven*."

El que passa és que jo hauria posat *oblidaven* en el subjuntiu, o sigui *l'oblidassin*. Estic segura que l'escriptora ha encertat, pero em preguntava si les dues maneres serien possibles, o només la primera. (A més, seria el mateix en castella: olviadaba, o olvidaran?)

Moltes gracies per ajudar-me


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No et ser dir pas si la frase que transcrius és gramaticalment correcta. A primera vista (o oïda, sembla que no ho sigui). M'ha fet pensar en uns versos de Salvat-Papasseit que també sempre m'han fet ballar el cap: 

Si tingués un vaixell m'enduria les noies, 
si *volien* tornar deixarien llurs cors: 

i en faria fanals 
                      per a prendre'n de nous. 

Algú en sap res, doncs?


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola,

ja ho havíem parlat una miqueta sobre aquest tema, espero que et sigui d'ajuda:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=707381&highlight=frases

Salutacions,

Jordi


----------



## QBlock

Gracies per l'ajuda!

A veure si ho tenc tot clar, en aquesta frase es pot fer servir tant *oblidaven *com *oblidassin*?

I per favor, estic aprenguent la llengua catalana, per tant no dubteu a corregir-me!


----------



## ernest_

QBlock said:


> A veure si ho tenc tot clar, en aquesta frase es pot fer servir tant *oblidaven *com *oblidassin*?



Parlant naturalment, jo m'inclinaria pel subjuntiu. Si fas servir l'indicatiu s'entén perfectament igual el que vols dir, però a mi em sona com una cosa arcaica o un dialecte balear.



> I per favor, estic aprenguent la llengua catalana, per tant no dubteu a corregir-me!


Ja m'agradaria corregir-te però no m'atreveixo perquè no conec prou bé la varietat que fas servir. De totes maneres em sembla que no et calen gaires correccions


----------



## xupxup

Doncs no ho acabo d'entedre perquè a mi l'opció de MP Janer em sembla perfecta, i em sona la mar de bé. Penseu per exemple en:  "Van quedar que li trucaria quan notés que els seus fills el necessitaven" us sona millor? Ho dic perquè el temps verbal és el mateix, però potser amb aquest verb sona més bé.
Una altra opció que també em sona bé seria:
"Li enviaria una carta, quan tengués la certesa que els seus parents l'*havien oblidat*."
Però és clar, aquí no diu el mateix, perquè llavors ja no hi hauria res a fer, no?

Em sembla que això ho fa el tipus de verb.
"Em faria un senyal quan volgués que els convidats marxessin/*marxaven"
"Em faria un senyal quan notés que els convidats s'avorrien/s'avorrisin"


----------



## betulina

Jo estic com en Xupxup. A mi em sona millor en indicatiu, però no us ho sé raonar... Potser té a veure amb el fet que hi ha el matís de certesa. No ho sé veure clar.


----------



## Keiria

xupxup said:


> "Em faria un senyal quan volgués que els convidats marxessin/*marxaven"
> "Em faria un senyal quan notés que els convidats s'avorrien/s'avorrisin"


 
Més que el tipus de verb jo diria que és pel grau de certesa tal com diu la betulina. 

"Em faria un senyal quan volgués que... " el verb voler indica desig, jo crec que aquí hi ha d'anar el subjuntiu.

I pel mateix motiu, jo diria que la frase de la Maria de la Pau Janer està bé en indicatiu, justament pel que vol matisar.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo també crec que ha d'anar amb indicatiu:

- Tenia la certesa que l'oblidava.

- Quan tingués la certesa que l'oblidava, vindria.

- Quan l'oblidés, vindria.

És el verb de la subordinada temporal introduïda per "quan" que va amb subjuntiu, però no la segona subordinada.

El què passa, crec, és que la frase potser està treta de context i no l'hem entesa prou bé a primer cop d'ull.


----------

